# Is this a good buy for first mic??



## finsruskw (Sep 6, 2020)

New Starrett 1-2" Micrometer #436P-2 .001" 

Thanks!










						New Starrett 1-2" Micrometer #436P-2  .001" outside od mic 436  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New Starrett 1-2" Micrometer #436P-2  .001" outside od mic 436 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 6, 2020)

Starrett makes good measuring tools. As for the first mic, hard to say, A 0-1" and a 1-2" I would say is a good start. This puts you half way there. You can add to that a telescoping gauge set and you have the basics to build on for most of the work you may do. You can always add sizes as the need arises but being able to measure 0-2" will get you on a very good start.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 6, 2020)

In my opinion, yes. You will use the .001 to 1.00 more frequently but it's a good quality mic for a fair price.


----------



## finsruskw (Sep 6, 2020)

So I should also look for a 1"-2" in addition to the 0-1"?


----------



## tjb (Sep 6, 2020)

If I'm reading the ad correctly, that is a 1" - 2", not a 0 - 1".  Starrett  is a very good brand in my limited experience.  I agree with Jeff that both those sizes are a good start.  Those are the ones I've used the most and only rarely have I used the larger sizes.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## finsruskw (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes, I believe you are correct on the 1-2"
Was also looking at a 0-1" as well.

Maybe the two are available as a set?

Found another 463-P, but the printed box label says "without ratchet stop and without lock nut"??
What's that all about??


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 6, 2020)

You'll use the 0-1" the most so you certainly want one of those.  Starrett are nice but there are other good brands like Lufkin also
-Mark


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 6, 2020)

I never liked Starrett's 436 line. Finish is just "OK" and not as easy to read as other brand mics. Sold my 0-6 set on E-bay. I found other brands out there that I liked.


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice micrometer at a reasonable price, but the listing shows thousandths reading, not tenths.  That might not
matter to you right now, but I'd hold out for a tenths reading mic.  While you're at it, a mic with carbide faces
would be a good idea as well.

If you're buying your first mic, it should probably be 0-1".   There are tons of Mitutoyo mics on eBay in good
condition, and on average prices are better than Starrett.  I'd look there.


----------



## projectnut (Sep 6, 2020)

When I started in the business the required tools included a 0"-1" micrometer, a 1"-2" micrometer, a 2"-3" micrometer, a 6" dial caliper, and a 6" rule.  The micrometers were the same style as the one you're looking at.  The scale and caliper were also Starrett.

I still have all of them, and the micrometers still look like new.  Had I known a bit more at the time I probably would have purchased micrometers with the ratchet thimble.  They all work fine, the ratchet thimble just makes learning to use them easier.  No matter how hard you try to tighten the thimble it will only go to the proper amount needed for measuring.  You can't over tighten them like you might with the more basic one you're looking at.


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 6, 2020)

I would recommend a good Mitutoyo 6" digital caliper before anything.


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 6, 2020)

And, be sure it's a real Mitutoyo, not a Chinese copy!


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Sep 6, 2020)

The solar ones are the best!!!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## savarin (Sep 6, 2020)

I found some very very cheap micrometers in a thrifties / overflow type store at around $9.00 each.
I purchased 2 to cut up for my Ronchi/foucault tester.
Imagine my surprise when I tested them on some gauge rods and found them absolutely spot on.
My garsted was well and truly flabbered.


----------



## tjb (Sep 6, 2020)

savarin said:


> I found some very very cheap micrometers in a thrifties / overflow type store at around $9.00 each.
> I purchased 2 to cut up for my Ronchi/foucault tester.
> Imagine my surprise when I tested them on some gauge rods and found them absolutely spot on.
> My garsted was well and truly flabbered.


Sometimes you get lucky like that.  Congrats.


----------



## mikey (Sep 7, 2020)

If I were you, I would consider going with a brand new Mitutoyo digital mic with carbide faces. This is one of the best deals I've seen on a new Mit digital mic: _ IP65 Waterproof rated. Auto On/Off. Ratchet stop. Carbide measuring faces. Supplied in fitted plastic case. Accurate to 0.00005". _

Ordinarily, I would suggest Swiss made analog mics like Tesa, Etalon or Browne & Sharpe but I've switched over to Mitutoyo digitals and can attest to their accuracy. Even their digital calipers (the real ones, not the counterfeits) are incredibly accurate. Carbide faces will last a lifetime in a hobby shop if not abused. Might want to consider them at this price.


----------



## finsruskw (Sep 7, 2020)

Report


mikey said:


> If I were you, I would consider going with a brand new Mitutoyo digital mic with carbide faces. This is one of the best deals I've seen on a new Mit digital mic: _ IP65 Waterproof rated. Auto On/Off. Ratchet stop. Carbide measuring faces. Supplied in fitted plastic case. Accurate to 0.00005". _
> 
> Ordinarily, I would suggest Swiss made analog mics like Tesa, Etalon or Browne & Sharpe but I've switched over to Mitutoyo digitals and can attest to their accuracy. Even their digital calipers (the real ones, not the counterfeits) are incredibly accurate. Carbide faces will last a lifetime in a hobby shop if not abused. Might want to consider them at this price.




Done!
Should be here in a week.
Thanks for helping me spend some money!!


----------



## erikmannie (Sep 7, 2020)

I have that same micrometer, except mine has the friction knob. After a bad experience with Shars digital electronic micrometers, I went to only buying Starrett micrometers.

You might consider a friction knob, but a friction knob is not necessary.


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 7, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> Report
> 
> Thanks for helping me spend some money!!



It's just one of the services we provide around here...


----------



## mikey (Sep 7, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> It's just one of the services we provide around here...



Yeah, what he said ...


----------



## mikey (Sep 7, 2020)

In case you're interested, this is the 1-2" version. In my experience, having a 0-1 and 1-2 will suit most of the needs for hobby guys. I would have at least these two as you will use them the most. Beyond that, cheaper ebay mics will usually do.


----------



## finsruskw (Sep 9, 2020)

Just ran across this on FB
Looks like s decent buy.
A fellow told me recently deals like this come up from time to time from guys that drop out of machining courses at community colleges.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2861479867297903


----------



## ACHiPo (Sep 10, 2020)

mikey said:


> In case you're interested, this is the 1-2" version. In my experience, having a 0-1 and 1-2 will suit most of the needs for hobby guys. I would have at least these two as you will use them the most. Beyond that, cheaper ebay mics will usually do.


I need a 2-3" and I'm torn whether to suck it up and go with Mitutoyo digital, Chinese digital, or used Starrett/Mitu/etc. vernier mics like my 0-1 and 1-2.  The 2-3" Mitu electronic digitals seem to run around $300 which is higher than my gag factor.  There are a couple sets on eBay, but I'm a bit gunshy of used gear at the moment.

What's a decent, affordable, 2-3" mic, or should I just buck up and get a Mitu set of 1-3"?


----------



## mikey (Sep 10, 2020)

The bigger you go, the more expensive mics tend to be. As I noted, the most used will be a 0-1", followed by a 1-2". For those, I think going with digital Mit mics is a good idea. Mitutoyo is the market leader for digital metrology tools for very good reasons and I personally think they are worth the investment. Beyond 2", though, I think analog mics are acceptable because we don't use them that much in the typical hobby shop. 

For analog mics, the Swiss make the most accurate mics in my opinion. I prefer Tesa or Etalon mics (made by the same factory). The best ones will have carbide faces. Here is a Tesa that looks to be in okay shape and has carbide faces. You can generally tell how much a mic has been used by the condition of the black insulator on the frame and this one looks like the mic has not seen that much use. I think this is a good buy, Evan.


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 10, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> I need a 2-3" and I'm torn whether to suck it up and go with Mitutoyo digital, Chinese digital, or used Starrett/Mitu/etc. vernier mics like my 0-1 and 1-2.  The 2-3" Mitu electronic digitals seem to run around $300 which is higher than my gag factor.  There are a couple sets on eBay, but I'm a bit gunshy of used gear at the moment.
> 
> What's a decent, affordable, 2-3" mic, or should I just buck up and get a Mitu set of 1-3"?



If you want to buy new, why not buy a Mitutoyo analog 2-3"?   Cheaper than digital, but a good quality tool.
Having said that, as long as you aren't in a hurry I think you can find perfectly good used tools.
My mics were all purchased used, and they're just fine.

These folks sell reconditioned tools at reasonable prices and
allows you to avoid eBay etc.  I bought a 1-2" Tesa from them and was happy with what they sent me.








						Demo/Used/Reconditioned Items
					

Huge discounts on items that have been demonstrated or used prior, still to manufacturer specifications. Note: Some items may have cosmetic changes to the tool or packaging material (example; nicks on case or housing and/or frame of gage, additional serial numbers, etc.). Contact our sales staff...




					shop.idealprec.com
				




Here's a Mitutoyo: https://shop.idealprec.com/collecti...-2-3-range-0001-graduation-used-reconditioned

Or a Starrett: https://shop.idealprec.com/collecti...r-2-3-range-001-graduation-used-reconditioned


----------



## ACHiPo (Sep 10, 2020)

mikey said:


> The bigger you go, the more expensive mics tend to be. As I noted, the most used will be a 0-1", followed by a 1-2". For those, I think going with digital Mit mics is a good idea. Mitutoyo is the market leader for digital metrology tools for very good reasons and I personally think they are worth the investment. Beyond 2", though, I think analog mics are acceptable because we don't use them that much in the typical hobby shop.
> 
> For analog mics, the Swiss make the most accurate mics in my opinion. I prefer Tesa or Etalon mics (made by the same factory). The best ones will have carbide faces. Here is a Tesa that looks to be in okay shape and has carbide faces. You can generally tell how much a mic has been used by the condition of the black insulator on the frame and this one looks like the mic has not seen that much use. I think this is a good buy, Evan.


Done.  Mike you’re enablement duties are done for today.


----------



## ACHiPo (Sep 10, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> If you want to buy new, why not buy a Mitutoyo analog 2-3"?   Cheaper than digital, but a good quality tool.
> Having said that, as long as you aren't in a hurry I think you can find perfectly good used tools.
> My mics were all purchased used, and they're just fine.
> 
> ...


I like the digital as my eyes age.  Was thinking mechanical but electronic is growing on me.


----------



## mikey (Sep 10, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> Done.  Mike you’re enablement duties are done for today.



That was a ridiculous price for a Tesa mic. You did good!


----------



## ArmyDoc (Sep 11, 2020)

mikey said:


> In case you're interested, this is the 1-2" version. In my experience, having a 0-1 and 1-2 will suit most of the needs for hobby guys. I would have at least these two as you will use them the most. Beyond that, cheaper ebay mics will usually do.


I thought this was the 1-2 version... am I missing something?  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQML20O/ref=wl_mb_wl_huc_mrai_1_dp


----------



## finsruskw (Sep 11, 2020)

Confusing, isn't it!!??
I sure hope I ordered the right one??


----------



## tjb (Sep 11, 2020)

Mikey or some of our other experts will give you a better answer, but I think they're the same mic.  The labeling on the mic is identical; the model #s are only slightly different, as are Mitutoyo's global trade #s.  The only difference I see is the '345' model weighs slightly more than the '341' - less than half an ounce, and depending on what they're weighing, that could be the case.  More than likely, they're from two different production runs.  The only concern I would have is if they are made in two different locations, one may be superior to the other.  That's a guess.  Mikey will know better.

Regards


----------



## tjb (Sep 11, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> Confusing, isn't it!!??
> I sure hope I ordered the right one??


I doubt that you could go wrong with either one.


----------



## mikey (Sep 11, 2020)

ArmyDoc said:


> I thought this was the 1-2 version... am I missing something?  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQML20O/ref=wl_mb_wl_huc_mrai_1_dp



The reason I linked to the one I did was because it converts from inch to metric with a button. The one you linked to was listed as metric so I thought it might not be the same, although they probably are. It has the conversion button.

I don't recall the exact amount the 0-1" mic sold for the first time I linked to it but I think it went up in price since then?


----------



## finsruskw (Sep 11, 2020)

The total on the one I have ordered was $124 & change....including tax!


----------



## mikey (Sep 11, 2020)

Then the price did go up. It's now up to $143.72. Amazon learns fast!


----------



## ACHiPo (Sep 13, 2020)

Well thanks to y'all's enablement, I have the Tesa 2-3" incoming, as well as Mit 0-1 and 1-2 electronic digital mics.  I thank you. My wallet--not so much.  And yes, Amazon's algorithms are quite good--$350 plus tax for both Mitutoyos.


----------



## finsruskw (Sep 13, 2020)

*My Mit should be here tomorrow and the Bison in a week.
Geesh you guys are good at this game!!*


----------



## tjb (Sep 13, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> *My Mit should be here tomorrow and the Bison in a week.
> Geesh you guys are good at this game!!*


Oh, you ain't seen nothin' yet.  You need to raise your line of credit.


----------



## mikey (Sep 13, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> Well thanks to y'all's enablement, I have the Tesa 2-3" incoming, as well as Mit 0-1 and 1-2 electronic digital mics.  I thank you. My wallet--not so much.  And yes, Amazon's algorithms are quite good--$350 plus tax for both Mitutoyos.



I have to admit to being astonished at how accurate Mitutoyo digital instruments are, mics as well as their calipers. I ran a check on a 0-1" Mitutoyo Quantumike with a Class 0 Mitutoyo Cerastone gauge block set and that mic was dead on accurate. The shocker was that so was the 6" digital caliper - dead on! I have no hesitation recommending Mitutoyo digital tools to you, good Sir, nor do I hesitate to recommend Tesa analog mics - they are just as accurate.


----------



## mikey (Sep 13, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> *My Mit should be here tomorrow and the Bison in a week.
> Geesh you guys are good at this game!!*



Oh, okay, you did get that Bison chuck. That's good - it was a steal at that price.


----------



## finsruskw (Sep 14, 2020)

tjb said:


> Oh, you ain't seen nothin' yet.  You need to raise your line of credit.



No....
If anything, I need to lower it!!


----------



## tjb (Sep 14, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> If anything, I need to lower it!!


Yeah, but you won't.


----------



## ACHiPo (Sep 14, 2020)

mikey said:


> The bigger you go, the more expensive mics tend to be. As I noted, the most used will be a 0-1", followed by a 1-2". For those, I think going with digital Mit mics is a good idea. Mitutoyo is the market leader for digital metrology tools for very good reasons and I personally think they are worth the investment. Beyond 2", though, I think analog mics are acceptable because we don't use them that much in the typical hobby shop.
> 
> For analog mics, the Swiss make the most accurate mics in my opinion. I prefer Tesa or Etalon mics (made by the same factory). The best ones will have carbide faces. Here is a Tesa that looks to be in okay shape and has carbide faces. You can generally tell how much a mic has been used by the condition of the black insulator on the frame and this one looks like the mic has not seen that much use. I think this is a good buy, Evan.


The Tesa arrived today and I am very impressed.  I've used their DTIs and calipers, but never one of their mics.  Amazing feel.


Thanks for the tip Mike!  Glad I jumped on it.


----------



## mikey (Sep 14, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> The Tesa arrived today and I am very impressed.  I've used their DTIs and calipers, but never one of their mics.  Amazing feel.
> View attachment 336961
> 
> Thanks for the tip Mike!  Glad I jumped on it.



You stole that thing! Glad it worked out.


----------



## finsruskw (Sep 15, 2020)

Was on my desk when I got home last night
Was not real impressed with the packing though for a precision measuring instrument.
Package it was in looks like it took some man handling.
Contents were OK though far as I can tell.


----------



## finsruskw (Oct 12, 2020)

Would this be a good drawer mate for the 0-1" I recently got?



			Amazon.com


----------



## ACHiPo (Oct 12, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> Would this be a good drawer mate for the 0-1" I recently got?
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Very happy with mine!


----------

